# 'Dark in here..'



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

A woman takes a lover home during the day, while her husband is at work. Unbeknownst to her, her 9 year old son was hiding in the closet.

Her husband comes home unexpectedly, so she puts the lover in the closet with the little boy.

The little boy says, "Dark in here."
The man says, "Yes it is."
Boy- "I have a baseball."
Man- "That's nice."
Boy- "Want to buy it?"
Man- "No, thanks."
Boy- "My dad's outside."
Man- "OK, how much?"
Boy- "$250."

In the next few weeks, it happens again that the boy and the mom's lover are in the closet together.

Boy- "Dark in here."
Man- "Yes, it is."
Boy- "I have a baseball glove."
The lover, remembering the last time, asks the boy, "How much?"
Boy- "$750."
Man- "Fine."

A few days later, the father says to the boy, "Grab your glove. Let's go outside and toss the baseball back and forth."

The boy says, "I can't. I sold them."
The father asks, "How much did you sell them for?"

The son says "$1,000."

The father says, "That's terrible to overcharge your friends like that.

That is way more than those two things cost. I'm going to take you to church and make you confess."

They go to church and the father makes the little boy sit in the confession booth and he closes the door.

The boy says, "Dark in here."
The priest says, "Don't start that sh!t again."


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice one :lol: :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## SteveT (Jan 1, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Spot on!


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Quality :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Skilaree (Oct 20, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## missTTopless (Jun 26, 2005)

:lol: :lol: .......the old ones are always the best. Not heard that one since I was at school!!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

missTTopless said:


> :lol: :lol: .......the old ones are always the best. Not heard that one since I was at school!!!!


My lad told me some time ago, but still good :lol: :lol:


----------

